# pleco deathh, any ideas?



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

found this morning, was fine last night. all water tests are comming back great, no other fish seem to be affected. has a sort of white film covering the top of fish, almost looks like mold. fins also look bad.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Poor little guy, he looks so helpless  
but for the diagnosis it could be body fungus, but i dont know if it covers the body as a film but that woudl be my guess.....
(then again who said my guess is any good )


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Nobodys water stats are perfect, what are they? Did he have anything white on him the night before or did he act any differently?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

why can't anyone's water stats be perfect? :|

you should post them anyway though.

from the pics it looks more like a slime....that's really weird, but are you sure it didn't start growing because the fish was already dead?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

This is why right here http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/5421-perfect-water-conditions.html


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> This is why right here http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/5421-perfect-water-conditions.html


So its possible to get perfect water conditions...all the post said was that whats perfect for one fish isnt neccesarily the same perfect for another.....

I guess i can see where your giong with it, that if you have 2 diff fish in the tank then water can never be perfect for both of them at the same time.... But its possible for twofish that are related to have the same "perfect" circumstances in which case it would be possible to have perfect numbers


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so I may have over reacted. LOL Lets just see what mygobyrules water stats are.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> LOL Lets just see what mygobyrules water stats are.


Yeah gobyrules, what are ur stats?

P.s. I love my fish and this guy is freakin cool --->:help:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Unless the film was there when he was alive, I think it is just because he's dead. When a couple of my fish died, they had white films over their eyes.

It could be fungus, but I don't think its a film. Fungus is more like growth.

What size is the tank? What are the other tankmates? What are your water conditions? How long have you had him? What type of pleco is it (sorry I can't tell)?
You gotta give us a little more info, other than he is dead.


----------



## Pure (Jan 26, 2006)

I've often been able to relate sudden unexplained pleco deaths due to lack of O2 in the tank. Some...scratch that a lot of species are very sensitive to low O2 levels. I don't know if this was the Original Posters problems as he/she has not stated the stats nor what else is in the tank. 

Sometimes fish just die, I do believe that the "film" is from the fish being dead. Corpses decay very fast in a high bacteria, wet, warm climate such as the ones you find in our tanks.

It was a very pretty pleco. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I recently lost my beloved L177 (big spot gold nugget) and his body looked like that when i took it out. That fish also looks like a gold nugget. If it was a new fish it is because they are hard to aclimate if it was a fish you have had for a few months it i probably the disolved O2 or it not settling in fully. Gold nuggets are funny like that. I have a friend that went through 3 of them. They all were lost in the first few weeks.


----------

